# Rome 390 or Ride FPI or Union Force - all mountain binding



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Also, do most people use the 'toe cap' up front? I have always put the toe strap over the top of my foot. I never thought to use it on my toe (nor would my current bindings permit this). 

Is this how most people ride these days?


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

390's are the softest of the three and have the shortest highback; they are more for park. Ride SPI's are the stiffest of the three and are more freeride focused. Union Forces are just right for taking all over the mountain. The base is firm, the highback is stiff front to back for response and flexible side to side for park mayhem. I'd get Forces or Burton Cartel's for all mountain riding.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

jonas007 said:


> 390's are the softest of the three and have the shortest highback; they are more for park. Ride SPI's are the stiffest of the three and are more freeride focused. Union Forces are just right for taking all over the mountain. The base is firm, the highback is stiff front to back for response and flexible side to side for park mayhem. I'd get Forces or Burton Cartel's for all mountain riding.


Awesome - Thank you!

I suspected the Union's were right for my riding - thank you for confirming it. 

Do you think the SL's are too stiff to pair with a NeverSummer Evo?


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a pair of forces from this year and I love them. They're very "simple" looking but they are way more comfortable than my burton triads from 08. I had doubts about the toe ratchet being really tough to release, but that is a total non issue after having used them a dozen days. The toe strap holds real well on my boots (burton sabbath) but the toe is kind of squarish, I hear more rounded toe boots have issues with the toe strap holding on.

With my triad bindings my foot would often get numb during the day on the lift, but the forces do not have this problem at all for some reason. I guess their ankle strap claims were true.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

you are looking at the wrong bindings for all mountain. You should instead be looking at the ride Delta, RX, or NRc and the Rome Targa.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ride NRc for sure


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

+1 for the forces. for a softer board like the evo-r i would go eith the forces over teh SLs. ive been riding a pair of union forces for 3 seasons now with no problems or wear.


----------



## itch808 (Jan 12, 2009)

x2 for Rome Targas, awesome all mountain binding


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got Forces on my park stick, NRc's on my all mountain stick.

The Forces don't have the softest footbed ever, but decent straps. The NRc's have a really soft foot bed, the best toe strap on the market, and a secure ankle strap with a fairly stiff high back, making it a badass all mountain binding.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

None of the above. Go for Rome Targas or Flux Feedbacks.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Force SL over any romes IMO...not familiar with Ride bindings.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Well...I pulled the trigger on the Forces. I realize they are a farily basic binding but I have heard a lot feedback about their comfort and durability. 

They also had the solid white, which will look sik on my new EVO


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

I have SPIs for my Titan and they certainly get the job done. I do wish the straps weren't so tough and when unstrapping, they can get 'stuck' slightly, not as easy to take off. 

I just got a pair of Cartels for my new Revolver. Haven't had a chance to test them out, but they feel really nice. 

Hope your bindings work well for you.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

tyomak said:


> I have SPIs for my Titan and they certainly get the job done. I do wish the straps weren't so tough and when unstrapping, they can get 'stuck' slightly, not as easy to take off.


Very true. That's what I found with the NRCs and CADs. Unions are the same way, although not as often.


----------

